# First look/Review of the new PSI Steampunk Kit



## cschimmel (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is a quick video I did on the new PSI Steampunk Kit.   I like it.  
First look at the Penn State Ind Steampunk Pen kit. PSI - YouTube


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where/when did you get it?  I just checked the web site and it is not there yet.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that looks like a neat kit!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 26, 2014)

Like it...more "outside the proverbial box" than any component set to come along. This is going to be a big hit.


----------



## Woodkiller (Aug 26, 2014)

Any idea on the price and release date?


----------



## Trees2Pens (Aug 26, 2014)

*Way Cool*

Great preview.  Can't wait to see your blank.

John


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 26, 2014)

Are they out of stock before it is announced?


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 26, 2014)

Like most of them...probably....this is just a guess but there are times I go to order new releases and they are sold out on a wait list for about 3 months or so...it is very aggravating.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 28, 2014)

$31!   I will still buy it, lot of work there and I think it will sell.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 28, 2014)

I *might* eventually buy one just because but IMO that's overpriced.  $20 would be a lot still but somewhat reasonable.


----------



## cschimmel (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes it will really depend on your market if it will be a good item or not.  Who knows.


----------



## joefrog (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I *might* eventually buy one just because but IMO that's overpriced.  $20 would be a lot still but somewhat reasonable.



Same here.  WOW, that's a pricey one!  Love it, but.... yikes.


----------



## Si90 (Sep 3, 2014)

How much!

Just imagine how much that will cost to get to the UK.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 3, 2014)

$31.95 ea


----------

